# Floradix safe in pregnancy!?



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I was reading the ingredients again tonight and realized it includes Angelica root!







It says suitable for pregnant women, but IS it? Is there ANY safe amount of Angelica in PG???


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Well gee. I've taken it throughout every single one of my pregnancies. My midwife even gave me some. What is Angelic root supposed to do?


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

I am presuming you are referring to the Floridix iron supplement, ( I know that Floridix makes other liquid supplements). My mw recommended I take it for my last pregnancy, which I did to no ill-effect. My current mw for this pregnancy also recommended it and I started taking it at around 30 weeks. I like it because the iron is food-based so that it is absorbed better by the body and consequently doesn't constipate. The taste is not that great but I don't mind. I have another 3 bottles on standby for the rest of the pregnancy and those first few weeks after birth.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Yea, the iron supplement. I'd chosen to use that for my iron supp rather than try to find a suitable vegetarian prenatal (already on others for minerals/b-vites).

Angelica is listed as a NO NO NO in pregnancy because it's supposed to induce menses! With my history of pregnancy losses, I don't want to take any chances!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

I took Floradix through my 2nd and third trimesters of my last two pregnancies--I would think that if it says that it is safe that they use very small quantities of the herb?

I found this link that explains that Angelica can cause uterine contractions or can be a uterine relaxer depending on how it is prepared.

http://www.sisterzeus.com/Angelic.htm

If you are uneasy with it I am currently taking New Chapter Iron (Whole Food Herbal Probiotic Nutrient Complex). It is 100% vegetarian, no colorings, fillers, or flavorings. I bought it at Whole Foods but you can order it online, as well.

http://www.webvitamins.com/product.a...d=IN&term=osmx


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Floradex is safe for pregnancy - and really good for iron deficient anemia. I remember calling the Floradex people about the Angelica - there is not enough in there to medicinally cause harm to pregnant women. Angelica is to be avoided as a supplement, but the amts in Floradex are fine.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks gals!!!


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

There are 2 different versions of the Floradix Iron + Herbs liquid supplement. One is just Floradix (I think this is the original) and one is Floradix Floravital Iron + Herbs. I take the last one and there is no angelica in it at all. The ingredients (besides the ferrous gluconate) are Aqueous extract from: African Mallow Blossoms, chamomile flowers, fennel, spinach, juice concentrate (grape, pear, black currant, cherry, blackberry, and carrot), and rosehip extract.

Unless one of these ingredients is another name for angelica that I'm not aware of, this one is free of it.

I think it is just a newer formulation- I have been taking it for 3 weeks and have had no problem- my midwife recommends it.

Maybe you could ask if your health food store carries or could order the angelica-free FloraVITAL version if you are really worried about the angelica. It is a great supplement!


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

good to know! thanks!! I'll look for that version next time.









In the meantime, I'll probably wait on it for now. I can get a decent amount of Iron from Odwalla Superfood so that'll do for now. (I'm doing liquid iron rather than pill form as my body digests it better)


----------

